# Practical protection of your primary vehicle



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

With the stories in the news lately about volcanos, earthquakes, floods, fires and such, I would love to have a discussion about ways to protect your primary form of transportation from the elements that wish to do it damage.

An example would be for flooding, the best way to protect the motor would be to move the air-intake up higher through the use of a snorkle. On the Jeep, moving the intake to the roof-line or even to the windshield cowl is a common modification. You can also run multiple air filters (pre filter, mid filter and final filter) to make sure that the cleanest air will reach your motor. Could be good for driving through the smoke of a forest fire or the ash from a volcano. The cowl snorkle is also nicknamed the "Jeep Hummer Intake"










So - that is just the start, there are many other problems that may have simple fixes or protections that could be implemented. What have you all done to your vehicles (pictures would be great) that protect your vehicle from elements of destruction and keep it reliable for day-to-day use?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> What have you all done to your vehicles (pictures would be great) that protect your vehicle from elements of destruction and keep it reliable for day-to-day use?


2 coats of wax gives me year-long protection. 

I've made no modifications to the truck but do have 4 spare tires on rims should I end up somewhere that is prone to punctures.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

How about a peek under the hood to see how that thing is attached?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

My truck is an older Dakota. It's bone stock. No mods as of now.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Great topic NaeKid, my F-350 is just a truck and the Jeep Wrangler wont get any mods with out the wife's approval so that means no mods. Now if I ever get an XJ I have a list of these type mods for protection......someday


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Read a couple of Jerry's stories. Specifically Rufus comes to mind.

http://www.jerrydyoung.com/st/index.php?page=downloads&type=entry&id=jerry-d-young-prep%2Frufus-super-suburban

High clearance, snorkel, possible sealed cab with filtration, armor plating, bullet resistant glass, speaker system, light bar, run flats, extra gas tank(s), winches, tool storage, inverter and fire extinguisher are just a few items that come to mind. Of course you could go all james bond like and add in smoke and oil systems or go military and add gun mounts and turrets. I guess it depends on what you need to protect the vehicle and/or the vehicles occupants from.... and if it's a daily driver too, what is legal in your area.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> How about a peek under the hood to see how that thing is attached?


I believe that on that unit it is a combination system ..

http://www.quadratec.com/products/17006_7000_07.htm

From the firewall, another tube is brought under the cowl to the "hummer snorkel" so that you can see where the air-intake is, but, it is still low enough that it doesn't get hooked on low hanging tree branches ..


----------

